

Specializing to survive - bdthinh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/20/education/in-the-age-of-information-specializing-to-survive.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1409232722000&bicmet=1419773522000&_r=0

======
bootload
_" Here’s the brilliant part: Mr. Haber didn’t spend a dime on tuition or
fees. Instead, he gorged from the smorgasbord of free courses offered by top
universities."_

This is harder to achieve in some courses. Science for example, and I suspect
some aspects of tech that require infrastructure.

